# Antibiotics in Pregnancy



## Sam1934 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi

Please can you help.

I'm 5 weeks pregnant and have just discovered I have an ulcer in my cornea. 

The doctor at the eye hospital has prescribed Exocin antibiotic eye drops.

The active ingredient is Ofloxacin 0.3% (w/v).

Could this be harmful to my baby or affect my pregnancy in any way.

If so can you recommend a safer product.

Thank you for your help in advance

Sam


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Did the Doctor know that you are pregnant? 

Generally speaking antibiotics when given as eye drops don't really enter the blood stream in big quantities so baby would receive a negligble amount, if any. Corneal ulcer is quite a serious eye problem and does need treated, this type of eye drop is commonly used to treat it so it's not really a case of their necessarily being an alternative safer product. If Doctor knows about the pregnancy then I would follow the advise you have been given. If not then I would get in touch again to speak to them.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Sam1934 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly Maz. 

I did mention I was pregnant and he said that no medication was completely safe but that the alternative if it wasn't treated now could be worse further in to my pregnancy and that he advised in my condition to take the antibiotic eye drops.

You know how it is.  We've tried so long for this baby we just want to ensure we don't  do anything to harm it but I case in this case I don't have a choice but to take it.

Thanks again.  It's a bit more reassuring to know that the amount would be negligible.

Sam


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Reassuring to know that Doctor was aware and that the benefit outweighs risk. He is right that it is unwise to leave the ulcer untreated and it is best to treat now rather than wait. Glad I was able to reassure you about drug levels (or lack of  )

Hope it clears up for you soon and very best wishes for you pregnancy    

Maz x


----------

